# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo for November 2009 (CLOSED)

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for November 2009! Please only enter a photo you own!

----------


## John Clare

Since we all vote on this I thought I'd enter this month for a change:

Red-Eyed Tree Frog (aka Red-Eyed Leaf Frog) - _Agalychnis callidryas_ :

----------


## Kurt

Here's mine.

----------


## Ebony

Wow! John Awesome photo, Amazing :Big Applause:

----------


## Kurt

And it's my frog. Both of them are.

----------


## Tom

Haha.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Ebony!  Yes, that's Kurt's Red Eyed Tree Frog.

----------


## Tom

The colors of the leaf and the Red Eyed Tree Frog are amazing together. Kurt your red eyed tree frog is beautiful. Kurt I want to see the clown frogs face anyhow that is the most vibrant color i have seen on them.

----------


## Kurt

You will see the face soon enough, there is a shot of it in an upcoming article.

----------


## Ebony

Oh..Sorry Kurt :Confused: , So sorry if I'm being dense, but Did John come visit you and take a photo of your Frog??  I don't think this photo can be beaten. (A real pro took that photo) Just beautiful.

----------


## Ebony

"Just for a laugh"  :Big Grin:  Me and my kids went frog spotting in Fiji at the resort we stayed at. Sorry don't no the species but they were everywhere.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

*Phyllomedusa bicolor*
Nothing like a sleepy, giant hallucinogenic jungle frog!

----------


## John Clare

> "Just for a laugh"  Me and my kids went frog spotting in Fiji at the resort we stayed at. Sorry don't no the species but they were everywhere.


Seems to be the rear end of a Cane Toad.

----------


## Kurt

> Oh..Sorry Kurt, So sorry if I'm being dense, but Did John come visit you and take a photo of your Frog?? I don't think this photo can be beaten. (A real pro took that photo) Just beautiful.


I will still take it as a victory if John wins.

----------


## Ebony

Hi John, I'm not sure that it is a Cane Toad as I remember when we were over there the Fijian's said that they have had tourist from Australia kill them when they see them as they thought they are the Cane Toad. They said that these frogs are harmless. We were picking them up. They were very cool. I do have a front on pic if you want to see.

Kurt...I think you and John will definitely have the Victory. So far you have my vote..But you never no, some one else may step up.

----------


## John Clare

Ebony - cane toads were introduced into Fiji too.  They established themselves quite well.  They tend to be smaller there than in places like Australia.  So I'm going with Cane Toad.

----------


## Ebony

Thanks John...I wouldn't have a clue, I just remember the Fijian Guy at the resort telling me that story. I remember the frogs were very yellow. I have looked up Denarau Frogs and they show me a picture but they just call it Yellow frog.

----------


## Kurt

> Kurt...I think you and John will definitely have the Victory. So far you have my vote..But you never no, some one else may step up.


I don't know about that. The monkey frog picture is real nice too.

----------


## Ebony

Kurt..I agree with Tom. I would love to see your Clown frogs face.   :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Hi Johnny, Your Giant Monkey Frog is awesome. I here they can reach up to 5" in length. How big is your Frog?

----------


## Tom

He is a stunning guy Johnny i cant decide who i am voting for now.

----------


## Bellerophon

Here's one of mine  :Smile:

----------


## Tom

Bellerophon I just love that now you need a fitting label. Like "Reach For the Stars"

----------


## Bellerophon

I was thinking more along the lines of:
Fight Extinction. Don't let us slip away

----------


## Tom

Hmm that's good too. What was he doing in the photo?

----------


## Kurt

Addressing a large crowd I think.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

Hi Lee... That's a perfect label for your photo. Amazing photo, it really looks like he/she is trying to get Humans attention and listen.  :Big Applause:

----------


## Bellerophon

Thanks, right before this pic I was taking a series of pictures of him shedding.  I'm not sure what the reach was, maybe just stretching out his new skin.

----------


## Tom

Hmm, Well it is an awesome picture.

----------


## JK

Hi,

My name is Cathy Keifer and I am new to this forum and havent posted before.  I thought I would enter the photo of the month competition. My photo is a portrait of my ornate horned frog Orville. 

I also own:

1 whites tree frog
1 big-eyed tree frog
2 red-eyed tree frogs
1 gray tree frog
1 green tree frog
1 veiled chameleon
1 leopard gecko
1 tokay gecko
2 tarantulas (GBB & OBT)
2 rats
1 afghan dog
spiders, mantids, butterflies, caterpillars, and other insects when I can find them.

Since frogs make up a large part of my home zoo, I thought this forum would be interesting.

JK

----------


## John Clare

That's a beautiful photo of a beautiful frog, Cathy.  Welcome to the forum.  :Smile: .

----------


## Kurt

Welcome aboard.

----------


## Ebony

Hi Cathy, Welcome to the Forum. Orville is gorgeous. I hope to see more of your collection :Smile: .

----------


## Tom

He is very gorgeous. Welcome to the forum.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> Hi Johnny, Your Giant Monkey Frog is awesome. I here they can reach up to 5" in length. How big is your Frog?



He belongs to the Henry Doorly Zoo in Omaha, Nebraska. They have six of them there. This guy in particular is the biggest of the bunch. He is about the same size as an adult Rana catesbienna.

----------


## Ebony

Gee, So he's really big. I think his eyes are very unusual.  :Smile:

----------


## Trohr

Is this contest still open? My White's- whom I lovingly named after a Pokemon, Mudkip- isn't very exotic, but he's funny looking and active :]

----------


## John Clare

It's open until the end of this month, then we have another competition for the following month.

----------


## Tom

What are you going to do at the end of the year? Geckosunlimited.com makes and sells calendar (I do not know if they are from a poll like this though) I think it is a cool way to help fund a forum like this.

----------


## volcom19961995

a picture of my white's i named him appleton

----------


## Tom

Ok I decided to do my angry looking *Megophrys nasuta* Malaysian Leaf Frog

----------


## gray frog in manitoba

Wow, great pictures, amazing frogs. Since this is my first month here ~ can someone tell me when / how the voting takes place?  I think it'll be a close race!

----------


## Tom

We vote in a poll, any member can make almost (no more then 10 choices i think) any poll they want. You can make them by choosing it as an option when making a thread. The poll goes up at the end of the month.

----------


## into

> Ok I decided to do my angry looking *Megophrys nasuta* Malaysian Leaf Frog


he's angry because his disguise didn't work... he still got caught.

----------


## Tom

Haha everyone except me and my 3 year old sister in my family can't find him. Except she thinks he is hiding under a leaf.

----------


## generalexotics



----------


## Tom

I just love those guys. Mine has been having problems though.

----------


## generalexotics

> What are you going to do at the end of the year? Geckosunlimited.com makes and sells calendar (I do not know if they are from a poll like this though) I think it is a cool way to help fund a forum like this.


This may be what you seek.

http://www.cafepress.com/FrogForum

Proceeds support AARK

----------


## Tom

I saw that already  :Big Grin:

----------


## Minhocao

Autor: Minhocao

Chacoprhys Pierotti (female and male)

----------


## generalexotics

> I just love those guys. Mine has been having problems though.


What kind of problems, do you know?

----------

